
Ask HN: Pl help me find an open source project for employee interaction - sharmi
Hi,
  some time back, one of the bigger startups open sourced a web app that helped employees introduce and interact with each other and find other with common interest.  I don&#x27;t remember the name of the web app or the company that open sourced it.<p>I do remember it being very employee focused rather than trying to derive lots of data. Please help me find it.
======
rolph
Im thinking you could run a local network blog, similar to what HN is doing
right now, except keep it within your edges, for emloyees only.

------
andrei_says_
Donut?

Is the open source a hard requirement? Could you elaborate on why? (I’m
working on a product in this space)

~~~
sharmi
Actually, it was open sourced and hence posted here on HN, which is how I
discovered it. Hence added that detail hoping it might help someone remember
it. When it was posted, I had no need for it and hence did not bookmark it.
Now I would like to repurpose it for a conference.

